
The SEC Doesn’t Like ICOs - novalis78
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-14/the-sec-really-doesn-t-like-icos
======
mdorazio
The SEC generally doesn't like any unregulated financial products with a track
record of fraud, ICO or not. The organization's job is to protect US investors
from potential fraud or overly dangerous activities. Even if you're a
cryptocurrency proponent, I hope you can see why ICOs might not be safe for
the general public and thus are being hammered by the SEC. There's even
[https://deadcoins.com/](https://deadcoins.com/) to track all the
failed/outright scam coins.

~~~
novalis78
The opinion piece is actually very thoughtful and asks some good questions
that go beyond the simple narrative “ICO equals scam”. At Finnovation SF today
the excellent regulator panel did mention a sea change going on behind the
scenes in that regulators in the US do start to be more creative than say 10,
15 years ago. One topic of course is the desire not to fall behind when it
comes to technological innovation.

